# One piece ramrod for a CVA?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Is there such a thing as a one piece ramrod that maybe is threaded to the standard 10/32 on one end? Preferably aluminum i'm guessing. I'm a little tired of this shorty rod with a 4" extension screwed onto one end. I'm thinking ideally, maybe I want a one piece rod that is threaded on one end to accept a barnes bullet aligner or similar attachment. Something I can store on the smokepole and whip out to seat the bullet after starting it, without any extra BS.

As so far in the field, i've actually used the 4" extender has a bullet starter, then screwed the dang thing onto the rod when i was ready to seat it. Looking for a more efficient solution.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What rifle are you talking about? 

On my Accura I just screw the bullet aligner onto the ramrod with no extension. It sticks out a inch beyond the barrel and will get powder residue onto it when I shoot but it works just fine. I do the same with my TC Triumph, no extension needed. 

I don't screw in the extension until it is time to clean the barrel.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the same issue.

Using Barnes bullets I have to use a starter, then a 4-5" longer starter, then finally the ramrod with the brass 4-5" piece on the end. Lost of crap to carry and put together in the field for a reload.

The ramrod wouldn't even fit in it's spot under the barrel with the TMZ aligner tool in place.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of my ramrod and how far it sticks out 

















Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey LH,
How was your Panguitch deer hunt?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I notice yours doesn't have the palm swell that my CVA has. I like that feature a lot and don't think I'd care to do without it unless I had to.

I didn't consider flipping it around so I could keep an aligner attached. With the palm pad, flipping it is not an option anyways.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I use a palm saver from Thompson Center that also holds 4 or so 209 primers









Thompson Center Deluxe Flex Priming Palm Saver 35009611 Color: Black/Red, Quantity: 1, 11% Off


Shop Thompson Center Deluxe Flex Priming Palm Saver | 11% Off Be The First To Review Thompson Center Deluxe Flex Priming Palm Saver + Free Shipping over $49.




www.opticsplanet.com






Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> What rifle are you talking about?


Optima V2.



Critter said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my ramrod and how far it sticks out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking along those lines. I've noticed with standard CVA ramrods, you have the threads for the palmswell on one end, and the 10/32 thread on the other. I was wondering if there's a ramrod that is long enough, that is aluminium, no thread at all on one end, and the 10/32 on the other. I was thinking i'd attach the bullet aligner on one end, and just flip it around and let it stick out at the business end of the smoke pole. The thing with barnes bullets is they're plastic ballistic tipped, so you have to have some sort of attachment on one end, as to not screw up the bullet when you go to seat it.



MrShane said:


> Hey LH,
> How was your Panguitch deer hunt?


Arrived Tuesday, hunted until the following Thursday. Didn't find out until the Wednesday evening before I was to leave the the next day, that the bucks were already in with the does. I missed twice, but pretty sure I connected on the third. Which is how this thread relates. I kept wondering how fast a solider in 1860's could reload. After many miles, five different areas, and 9 days by myself in the mountains, I had minor case of buck fever. Yes, I lost that buck. I didn't think I hit him at the time, but the celebratory coyote howling nearby early the next morning indicated otherwise. Shot my smokepole at a tree before I left at 130 yards with zero wind, and noticed my windage was off. So, sad to say, I think I inavertantly gut shot him. He didn't jump, nor did he leave a trail of any sort. He just walked away, no trail, no indication of a hit. Checked the area that evening, and the next morning. Nothing.

Yes, I know I suck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnies sold a plastic "unbreakable" range rod I bought a couple of and use for non-field use. If the diameter fits your gun, you could cut it down to length so the jag doesnt sit beyond the barrel. I guess an aluminum rod could be cut down as well (my Remington rod is aluminum). That one is threaded on both ends.

I've never needed to use a "starter" to get my bullets in the barrel. The Accura I had was super tight, but I still never had to put a palm saver or anything on it to seat the round.

-DallanC


----------

